# Knife in Chest Help



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a great tutorial by Eirc Beck from Backyard FX. The whole thing costs about 35 bucks and although they do use a plastic knife I think it might be safer than using a real one. 

YouTube - Impale Effect FInal Destination : BFX


----------



## goneferal (Jul 2, 2010)

*Thanks*

DonQ, The other forum had tons of ideas and no one replied on this one but you. Yours is the best answer I've gotten so far. I'll be using rubber martial arts training knives for my costume so this should work well.


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

You're very welcome!  Please be sure to post pictures!!!


----------

